# Pickens



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

Headed out to Pickens in the morning hopefully the wind won't be to bad wanted to take my wife and son but it's gunna be to cold for the little guy


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Keep us posted. I hope to be out there next weekend a day or so.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

tell us what happened while we were all at work?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I was out there before daylight till about 9 and they was a few caught but the bit was alot slower than yesterday that's for shure. Headed back right now to see if they are hungry this afternoon 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

*Fort Pickens Fishing 3/22/14*

Best Day of Fishing I've seen this year at Fort Pickens Pier. Tons of Sheephead caught. Spanish were schooling the bait fish. We saw a Sturgeon with about 40-50 sheepshead following. Also a few pompano were caught. Almost everyone fishing had fish in the cooler. If you want to get out early you will need a night owl pass though. This is in addition to your seasonal Fort Pickens pass! Good Luck Fishing. Picture of the 3 spanish and the sheepshead I landed!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Cool that you saw a sturgeon .


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

I saw a sturgeon Saturday out there. First. And i agree. We were out saturday and Sunday. I couldnt begin to guess how many were sheepshead were caught in just two days. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

There are plenty out there I came home with six and as I was leaving I seen a school of about 30 to 40 get out there when you can


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

i can tell you that between afew friends and i we ended up with 127 sheepshead foe saturday and sunday and total weight of tje fillets cleaned ended up to be almost 90 lbs


----------



## Northern Fisherman (Mar 17, 2014)

I will be down there for spring break and plan on doing some fishing with family. What kind of pass will I need to get inot the park and fish and whats is the cost per day or week?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't remember daily fee since I bought an annual pass but it is not expensive -- 2 or 3 dollars for the carload I think.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

They dont do daily anymore but its $8 for a week or $25 for a year...and another 30 if you want as night owl pass which allows you to get on over night while the gaurd shack is closed.


----------



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

It's 8 dollars for a week pass at Pickens


----------



## Northern Fisherman (Mar 17, 2014)

What time does the guard shack generally open? I like to usually get early if necessary.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Devinc (Mar 25, 2014)

Northern Fisherman said:


> What time does the guard shack generally open? I like to usually get early if necessary.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


The guard shack opens at 7am to sunset.


Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Fisherman (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks! 
Looking forward to some open water fishing. Winter is really starting to drag here in Michigan.


----------



## Elrod (Mar 31, 2014)

I'll be down there over Spring Break Northern. Fishing beach and pier. This will be our 3rd trip to Ft. Pickens. I have family in/from Newaygo and I'm coming from Rockford. Perhaps I will see you around.


----------



## Northern Fisherman (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah we may run into each other. I plan on fishing somewhere every day. Sounds like things are really heating up down there. We are staying in Regency Towers on Pensacola Beach.

Tim


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Elrod said:


> I'll be down there over Spring Break Northern. Fishing beach and pier. This will be our 3rd trip to Ft. Pickens. I have family in/from Newaygo and I'm coming from Rockford. Perhaps I will see you around.



Good luck on your trip and right lines! One of my best friends from my time in the Marine Corps is from Rockford, Mi. Somewhere off Huron River Dr. Beautiful place in the summer, but way too far north for this guy. Hope you have a safe trip, maybe see you out there.


----------



## Elrod (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds Great hooked. It is nice here...especially in the Summer. Lots of people fish the Rogue River, Grand River and Muskegon Rivers here. Me, with the kids, aside from salmon fishing in Newaygo, I end up fishing more out of state than I do at home. ;-) Northern, I know quite a few people up your way. You may know the Crafts. That is who I'll be hanging with in FL.


----------

